# Hwbot World Tour 2017: Extrem-OC-Finale in Berlin bei Caseking



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot World Tour 2017: Extrem-OC-Finale in Berlin bei Caseking*

						Hwbot hat das Finale der Hwbot World Tour 2017 angekündigt. Deutsche Freunde des extremen Übertaktens mit Flüssigstickstoff dürfen sich freuen, denn das Turnier wird am 09. und 10. Dezember in Berlin stattfinden, genauer gesagt bei Caseking. Deutschland wird von Dancop aus dem Hardwareluxx-Team vertreten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot World Tour 2017: Extrem-OC-Finale in Berlin bei Caseking*


----------

